# first day of buck. YUCK!!!!!



## mtnman (Nov 26, 2007)

its the first day of buck here in Pa and i feel really bad for the guys out hunting because its 43 degrees and pouring down rain here in Tionestaand its not suppose to let up today at all.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 26, 2007)

Sounds like fishing weather :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 26, 2007)

I just feel sorry that I cannot be in the woods, stupid college....soon enough I'll be able to live in the woods though.


----------

